# Free Daily Sports Picks, Late Information Bets, Fight Odds, Entertainment Betting Information!



## RedAlertWagers (Nov 29, 2019)

*(NOV 28) NCAAB HUSH MONEY PLAY - (NC STATE -1.5 VS MEMPHIS +1.5) + WEEK 13 NFL MAJOR MOVES!*








*RedAlertWagers.com
Email - info@redalertwagers.com

Read The Red Alert Report - (HERE)

JOIN PATREON for The MACS Premium Plays

Follow The Mac on twitter.com/RedAlertWagers

Follow The MAC Picks and The Sports Report on Reddit!

Text THE RED LINE and Get Tonight's Free MAC ATTACK PLAYS!!
THE RED LINE - (Toll-Free @ 1-844-334-2613)

THE MAC has been dubbed THE PAYMASTER by bookmakers this NFL season, collecting cash with his EARLY INFO NFL plays and sending a signal through the noise with his Exclusive MAJOR MOVE ALERTS!*

Giving out 20 straight ATS winners in the NFL through the last 6 Weeks. The MACS forbidden knowledge has kept consistent, winning 31 out of 35 (over 80%) Early Info NFL Picks, and 37 out his last 43 TOP RATED PREMIUM RELEASE NFL Picks for Patreon Members!! Make sure you ride this flaming cloud to the bank in Week 13 of the NFL. The MAC will be getting the geetus with conviction after doing his homework and the RedAlertWagers.com New England Division has informed The MAC of a key angle in Sunday's NFL Early Info game between the NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS and the HOUSTON TEXANS!


Last night The RedAlertWagers.com Syndicate signaled a Major Move NCAAB play on WRIGHT STATE -2.5 which covered easily, and nailing another high rated Hush Money Play on La Salle +4.5 who beat the South Alabama Jaguars outright! This is the type of action that is making THE MAC's NCAAB Plays like no others! Tonight the RedAlertWagers.com Indiana consensus team has released a NCAAB HUSH MONEY play on NC STATE -1.5 vs MEMPHIS +1.5!! This information has The Mac Cocked, Locked and Loaded with nothing stopping him from Booyahhing his bookie TONIGHT!!! The RedAlertWagers.com consensus groups have been on fire all week and season, releasing Hush Money Plays on: La Salle, Appalachian State +11, Hofstra -2, Oral Roberts +16, Temple +9, Lehigh, Drake, and Pepperdine was another green check last Tuesday. The MAC has been playing and fading these teams for years, knowing when to lay or take points with CBB teams like the La Salle Explorers has aggrandized THE MAC 's reputation for his college hoops hush money action. These types of moves are why people recommend THE MAC'S PLAYS, making him one of the most venerable sources for top rated picks, and lionizing RedWagerAlerts.com in and around sportsbooks and casinos!

*RedAlertWagers.com New England division have confirmed a EARLY INFO NFL Play for Week 13! - (NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS -3.5 vs HOUSTON TEXANS +3.5). As they were discussing the key figures and instructions for this mismatch game with a soft line, The MAC started updating his best players about this information early, in anticipation of and before the major movers and shakers unreluctantly unload on it! The MAC is poised to collect on this game and is telling his players to lite the fuse and watch their bookies explode!!

Today, McGuillaman is releasing his TOP RATED PREMIUM PLAYS including -*


1 MAJOR MOVE NFL Release (NOV 28) - (BILLS +6.5 vs COWBOYS -6.5)
1 HUSH MONEY NCAAB PLAYS (NOV 28) involving a team The Mac has been collecting cash with for years! - (NC STATE -1.5 vs MEMPHIS +1.5)
A NFL LATE INFO PLAY (NOV 28) - (CHICAGO BEARS vs DETROIT LIONS O/U 37)
A EARLY INFO NCAAF PLAY (NOV 28) - (MISSISSIPPI +2.5 vs MISSISSIPPI STATE -2.5)
A EARLY INFO NFL PLAY (DEC 01) - (NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS -3.5 vs HOUSTON TEXANS +3.5)
5 RED ALERT PLAYS (NOV 28) - (CREIGHTON +2 vs SAN DIEGO STATE -2, PEPPERDINE +14.5 vs ARIZONA -14.5, CHICAGO BEARS -3 vs DETROIT LIONS +3, NEW ORLEANS SAINTS -7 vs ATLANTA FALCONS +7, TENNESSEE TITANS +2.5 vs INDIANAPOLIS COLTS -2.5)
+ 3 MAC ATTACK EXCLUSIVE FREE PICKS, including a 2 team NFL parlay bonus pick, and a Free 7 point NFL teaser play!
FREE Early Info Easy Money MMA plays on the upcoming UFC 245 event in Las Vegas and a low key boxing pick that will leave your bookie clueless!
And for a limited time our Daily Play Patreons get access to our MAJOR PLAY ALERTS including tonight's MAJOR MOVE NFL PLAY for FREE!

The sports books and odds makers will not be able to stop THE MAC ATTACK FREE PLAYS, never mind his Top Rated exclusive releases that are hitting at 77% this year! Not only is Roland calling games like a savage, the Mac also applies a disciplined money management system to his game that is making record breaking earnings and bringing our players bankrolls to a all time high!

**PATREON TOP RATED EXCLUSIVE PLAYS**

NFL MAJOR MOVE ALERT PLAY (NOV 28) - BUFFALO BILLS +6.5 vs DALLAS COWBOYS -6.5
NFL LATE INFO PLAY (NOV 28) - CHICAGO BEARS vs DETROIT LIONS O/U 37
NCAAB HUSH MONEY PLAY (NOV 28) - NC STATE -1.5 vs MEMPHIS +1.5
NCAAF EARLY INFO PLAY (NOV 28) - (MISSISSIPPI +2.5 vs MISSISSIPPI STATE -2.5)
NFL EARLY INFO PLAY (DEC 01) - (NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS -3.5 vs HOUSTON TEXANS +3.5)

**PATREON PREMIUM PLAYS**

RED ALERT NCAAB PLAY (NOV 28) - CREIGHTON +2 vs SAN DIEGO STATE -2
RED ALERT NCAAB PLAY (NOV 28) - PEPPERDINE +14.5 vs ARIZONA -14.5
RED ALERT NFL PLAY (NOV 28) - NEW ORLEANS SAINTS -7 vs ATLANTA FALCONS +7
RED ALERT NFL PLAY (DEC 01) - (TENNESSEE TITANS +2.5 vs INDIANAPOLIS COLTS -2.5)
RED ALERT NFL PLAY (NOV 28) - (CHICAGO BEARS -3 vs DETROIT LIONS +3)

*!!FREE MAC ATTACK PLAYS!!*

Free MAC ATTACK NCAAB Pick (NOV 28) - (DAVIDSON +3)

Free MAC ATTACK NCAAB Pick (NOV 28) - (ALABAMA +3)






Free MAC ATTACK NFL Pick (NOV 28) - (NY JETS -3.5)
The Red Report - (Write Up)

Free MAC ATTACK NFL Pick (NOV 28) - (ATLANTA FALCONS +7)
The Red Report - (Write Up)

*!!FREE DAILY BONUS TEASERS, Prop Predictions and PARLAY PICKS!!*

FREE 2 TEAM NFL PARLAY!! (NOV 28) - (BILLS vs COWBOYS UNDER 46.5 X BALTIMORE RAVENS -6)

FREE 2 TEAM NFL 7 POINT TEASER!! (DEC 01) - (DETROIT LIONS +10 x ATLANTA FALCONS +14)

EXCLUSIVE JUNIOR LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT PICK (NOV 30) - (TYLER MCCREARY vs CARL FRAMPTON UNDER 8.5 +255)

EXCLUSIVE UFC 245 EASY EARLY MONEY MMA PICK(DEC 14) - (KAMARU USMAN -165)

EXCLUSIVE EASY UFC 245 EARLY MONEY MMA PICK(DEC 14) - (GERMAINE DE RANDAMIE +240)

*RedAlertWagers.com
Email - info@redalertwagers.com

Text THE RED LINE and Get Tonight's Free MAC ATTACK PLAYS!!
THE RED LINE - (Toll-Free @ 1-844-334-2613)

Read The Red Alert Report - (HERE)

JOIN PATREON for The MACS Premium Plays

Follow The Mac on twitter.com/RedAlertWagers

Follow The MAC Picks and The Sports Report on Reddit!*


----------

